# Harness Training -- Appropriate age & tips?



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll be picking up my baby bird (8/9 weeks old) in the next couple of weeks and I was wondering what age is generally acceptable to start harness training, and if there's any advice that any of you could give? Is the Aviator Harness the generally accepted high-standard harness?

It's quite warm in the summer over here and I'd love to be able to take her out with me.

Thanks!


----------



## Makonja (Oct 22, 2013)

Aviator harness is the best harness. I have one 3 months old baby too and I'm thinking to start with training with harness in month or two, just to be sure that her little bones and joints grew properly and become tough enough.


----------



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

Great, I'll have to get one of those then. I'm trying to figure out the happy medium between getting her comfortable with the harness early on and not risking hurting her while she's still developing.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

I looked into this for my birds because they loooooove being outside (sometimes it's the only way they will shut up) and it seems like there's agreement that some birds will not acclimate to a harness no matter what. Since you haven't met your bird yet (correction: maybe you've met her, but you haven't yet brought her home), you don't yet know what her personality is like, and you may have more significant and pressing taming issues to address before you want to think about harness training. 

You may have a bird who, in spite of being hand-tamed, does not like to be held or touched (some birds simply do not like it and cannot be trained out of it) which would make getting a harness on her much more difficult and possibly traumatizing to the extent that it would make her take backward steps in the training and bonding process.

I don't want to spoil your plans, but definitely make sure you get used to your bird and her personality first.

PS: Are you considering a "flight suit" or diapered harness? Read up extra on these...some people say that they think they do more harm than good since their birds aren't comfortable pooping in them and can end up giving themselves health problems if they're "holding it in." I'm personally opposed to putting diapers on animals in general, but some tiel owners see this as a way to cut down on messiness.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a harness for my tiel and a diaper for my conure.. neither one likes them... I think the younger the better as far as training them for them... I stopped using the diaper for my conure cuz she just frets so bad with it on... I was worried about making her bite or pluck... neither one is a good thing!


----------



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm considering one without a diaper - mess doesn't bother me much since my apartment is very wipe-down friendly anyway! I'll take your advice and give her some time to settle in first so I know how she takes to being handled at least .


----------



## Hobbs94 (Dec 23, 2013)

I just ordered a flightsuit aka diaper with a leash, and I am not sure how it will turn out. My baby is about 8 weeks old so I will let you know!


----------



## SaziMedea (Dec 15, 2013)

Some good news! I brought her home and she /loves/ to be picked up and handled and doesn't mind at all being lifted bodily from behind or above. Looks like harness training is certainly a possibility.


----------

